# تعرف ليه بيقولوا على المسيحى : كوفتس ــ أربعة ريشة ــ عظمة زرقه .



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2011)

تعرف ليه بيقولوا على المسيحى : كوفتس ــ أربعة ريشة ــ عظمة زرقه .


+ يُطلق على المسيحيين بعض المصطلحات الغريبة من جانب غير المسيحيين وعلى مر العصور ظهرت هذه المصطلحات كنوع من التريقة والاستهزاء بالمسيحيين ومن ضمن هذه المصطلحات :
كوفتس ــ أربعة ريشة ــ عظمة زرقه.
فتعالى معى نعرف معنى هذه المصطلحات :


أولاً : عظمــــة زرقـــــــه :

+ فى أيام الحاكم بأمر الله الذى كان يحكم مصر تعرض المسيحيون للاضطهاد من قبل الحاكم بأمر الله فأمر للتمييز بين المسيحى وغير المسيحى ببعض الأشياء منها :

+ أن المسيحى عندما يركب حمار يركبه بالمقلوب , وكذلك كل إنسان مسيحى يربط فى رجليه جرس فعندما يمشى فى الشارع يعمل صوت ليُعرف انهُ مسيحى

وكذلك أمر بأن كل مسيحى أن يُعلق فى عنقه صليب كبير بسلسلة , فكانت السلسلة تحتك بعظمة الرقبة نتيجة لحركة السلسلة وثقل الصليب فكانت لون العضمة(العظمة) أزرق لذلك أُطلق على المسيحيين عظمة زرقه.


+ ثانياً : كلمــــة كـــوفتس :


كلمة كوفتس هى تحريف لكلمة قبطى الذى تعنى مصرى وأُطلقت على المسيحيين كنوع من الاستهزاء بهم .
+ ونحن نفخر أننا أقباط مصر وأصل البلد .

+أربعــــة ريشــــــــة :


مصطلح أربعة ريشة كان يُطلق على المسيحيين كنوع من الاستهزاء بالصليب لان المقصود بالأربعة ريشة هو الصليب .
+ و الصليب عندنا نحن المسيحيون هو علامة المسيحية وفخرها وعلامة ابن الإنسان ولا نستطيع أن نعيش بدون الصليب لحظة واحدة لان على الصليب تم فداء البشرية وهى العلامة الوحيدة الذى تُرعب الشياطين وتسحقهم .
+ ولنا كل الشرف اننا نحمل الصليب .


منقووووول​


----------



## إسرافيل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

"أولاً : عظمــــة زرقـــــــه :

+ فى أيام الحاكم بأمر الله الذى كان يحكم مصر تعرض المسيحيون للاضطهاد من قبل الحاكم بأمر الله فأمر للتمييز بين المسيحى وغير المسيحى ببعض الأشياء منها :

+ أن المسيحى عندما يركب حمار يركبه بالمقلوب , وكذلك كل إنسان مسيحى يربط فى رجليه جرس فعندما يمشى فى الشارع يعمل صوت ليُعرف انهُ مسيحى

وكذلك أمر بأن كل مسيحى أن يُعلق فى عنقه صليب كبير بسلسلة , فكانت السلسلة تحتك بعظمة الرقبة نتيجة لحركة السلسلة وثقل الصليب فكانت لون العضمة(العظمة) أزرق لذلك أُطلق على المسيحيين عظمة زرقه.

"
ءالمنى هذا الاضطهاد بصراحة


----------



## إسرافيل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تعرف ليه بيقولوا على المسيحى : كوفتس ــ أربعة ريشة ــ عظمة زرقه .​
> 
> 
> + يُطلق على المسيحيين بعض المصطلحات الغريبة من جانب غير المسيحيين وعلى مر العصور ظهرت هذه المصطلحات كنوع من التريقة والاستهزاء بالمسيحيين ومن ضمن هذه المصطلحات :
> ...


الرب يباركـ عليكـ وعلى صراحتكـ وأى شخص صاحب خلق كريم أو ايمان لا يستخدم هذه الالفاظ


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> ءالمنى هذا الاضطهاد بصراحة
> 
> الرب يباركـ عليكـ وعلى صراحتكـ وأى شخص صاحب خلق كريم أو ايمان لا يستخدم هذه الالفاظ



طبعا اضطهاد واضح وعلنى

وهما عايزينه يرجع تانى

شكرا لردك الرائع


----------



## rania79 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ايام الكلية اتعرضت لموقف كدة كان ف ولد قالى انتى كوفتس واربعة ريشة
عالم .................... بجد
ومازلو بيتريقو علينا بالمصطلحات دى 

الصليب دة فخر لينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهنفضل شيلانو


----------



## prayer heartily (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ليس لنا فخر صحيح الا بصليب يسوع المسيح 
كما قال بولس الفصيح بهذه العلامه نغلب الشيطان
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2011)

> ايام الكلية اتعرضت لموقف كدة كان ف ولد قالى انتى كوفتس واربعة ريشة
> عالم .................... بجد
> ومازلو بيتريقو علينا بالمصطلحات دى
> 
> الصليب دة فخر لينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهنفضل شيلانو



اها وكمان كلمة صليب الحلة

فاكرين انها شتيمة لكنها فخر ينا

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2011)

> ليس لنا فخر صحيح الا بصليب يسوع المسيح
> كما قال بولس الفصيح بهذه العلامه نغلب الشيطان
> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل



اكييييد فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق

شكرا لتقييمك وردك الرائع


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*أيوة كنت عارف معانيهم من زماااااااان ...
+ حتى لو سمعناها فيابختنا لاننا نهان من أجل اسم المسيح
هو إحنا نطول ... وربنا يباركهم لأن ربنا قالنا باركوا لاعينكم..
*​


----------



## إسرافيل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا اضطهاد واضح وعلنى
> 
> وهما عايزينه يرجع تانى
> 
> شكرا لردك الرائع


ممكن توضحيلي من هم ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2011)

> أيوة كنت عارف معانيهم من زماااااااان ...
> + حتى لو سمعناها فيابختنا لاننا نهان من أجل اسم المسيح
> هو إحنا نطول ... وربنا يباركهم لأن ربنا قالنا باركوا لاعينكم..



تمام كده يا ابو تربو

شكرا لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2011)

> ممكن توضحيلي من هم ؟



المسيسين حاليا

اللى عايزين يمسكوا الحكم


----------



## إسرافيل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا بسميهم المتأسلمين
تمام أنا كدا فهمت حاجة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> ممكن توضحيلي من هم ؟





*كل من يصر على اضطهاد المسيحيين وحرمانهم  من  حقوقهم​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا بقي فرحانه اني انضميت لقافله الكفاتس مؤخرا ..... هههههههههههه*

*انتي نسيتي يا كوينا بيقولوا علينا ايه تاني*

*بيقولوا الزيرو اتناشر ....*

*دي اخر موضه اني مش متابعاها ولا ايه؟؟؟؟*

*و كمان بيقولوا الي ريحتهم وحشه*

*انا اتربيت بسمع الالفاظ دي من الوسط الي انا عشت فيه مش بيتي نفسه لا محيطي المسلم دوما....*

*يالا انا proud to be kaftas*

*و يا رانيا الي يقولك كدا تاني اقلعي الي في رجلك و اديله بيه*

*الرب يزيح عننا* *و يسامحهم و يغفر لهم*

*سلام*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
موضوع مميز جداا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> كل من يصر على اضطهاد المسيحيين وحرمانهم من حقوقهم



تمام يا استاذة مونيكا

شكرا لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> انا بقي فرحانه اني انضميت لقافله الكفاتس مؤخرا ..... هههههههههههه
> 
> انتي نسيتي يا كوينا بيقولوا علينا ايه تاني
> 
> ...



واحنا كمان فرحانين بانضمامك

انتى احلى كوفتس يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> شكرا جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك
> موضوع مميز جداا



شكرا ليك يا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل


----------



## Basilius (19 نوفمبر 2011)

قولولهم
" موتوا بغيظكم " 
احنا كفاتسه و اربعه ريشه و عضمه زرقا و كفره وماله 
وانا عن نفسي كافر صليبي مشرك ضال ولي الشرف


----------



## rania79 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا بقي فرحانه اني انضميت لقافله الكفاتس مؤخرا ..... هههههههههههه*
> 
> *انتي نسيتي يا كوينا بيقولوا علينا ايه تاني*
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه عيونى ياهارتى بالقباب وهطرقعلو:smile01
بس يعنى اية زيرو 12  وريحتنا وحشة لية بقة ان شالله ههههههههههههههه
مبروك عليك ياهارتى فخر صليب رب المجد


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*طبعا السباب و الشتم من شيمهم و اخلاقهم ! 
الصليب علامة فداء البشرية بيسوع المسيح ربنا 
لكن هل يدركون هذا !!!

تقبلي مروري و أحترامي *


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا كبير و حاشا لنا أن نفتخر إلا بصليب إلهنا و مخلصنا و ربنا يسوع المسيح مهما قالوا عنا.

و متنسوش يا جماعة " طوبى لكم إذا عايروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عنكم كل كلمة شريرة بإسمى كاذبين"

و فاكر موقف كنت فى المعهد و كنا قاعدين فى عربية واحد زميلنا مسلم انا و اتنين تلاتة تانيين و صاحب العربية و كنا بنذاكر و بنراجع تقريباً كان عندنا امتحان المهم كان مولع قرآن و موطيه فى العربية و كلهم عارفين انى مسيحى ما عدا واحد اللى قاعد على الكرسى اللى جمب كرسى السواقة تقريباً و دار الحوار التالى..
اللى واحد من اللى قاعدين ورا معايا بيقولهم ما تقفلوا القرآن شوية و تشغلوا لنا أغانى فاللى قاعد جمب كرسى السواق فط و نط و قفز و قالوا ليه يا حبيبى نطفى القرآن؟
فصاحب العربية قاعد فقاله اه يا عم انا عادة بفتحه شوية اول ما اركب العربية و بقفله و اشغل اغانى ايه المشكلة؟
قام قاله ايوة ايوة قول كدة ما انت شكلك بقيت انت كمان اربعة ريشة زيهم كل اللى فى العربية بقوا فى نص هدومهم و خاصة صاحب العربية لانه كان صاحبى اوى و كان مكسوف اوى و راح غامزنى فى رجلى زى قولة متزعلش فبصيت له و ضحكت و كنت عايز اقوله سيبه يقول كمان لانه كل ما هو بيقول السيد المسيح بيطوبنى فطوبى لنا مهما قالوا عنا فهذا وسام و شرف لا نستحقه.
و انا فخور باننى كفتس و اربعة ريشة و عظمة زرقاء و أى شئ تانى طالما أنى بتبع ديانة الكمال و بتبع السيد المسيح له كل المجد.

*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

> قولولهم
> " موتوا بغيظكم "
> احنا كفاتسه و اربعه ريشه و عضمه زرقا و كفره وماله
> وانا عن نفسي كافر صليبي مشرك ضال ولي الشرف



كفار بالاسلام ونفتخر


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

> *طبعا السباب و الشتم من شيمهم و اخلاقهم !
> الصليب علامة فداء البشرية بيسوع المسيح ربنا
> لكن هل يدركون هذا !!!
> 
> تقبلي مروري و أحترامي *



دول الجهالة اللى قال عنهم الكتاب

شكرا لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

> *ربنا كبير و حاشا لنا أن نفتخر إلا بصليب إلهنا و مخلصنا و ربنا يسوع المسيح مهما قالوا عنا.
> 
> و متنسوش يا جماعة " طوبى لكم إذا عايروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عنكم كل كلمة شريرة بإسمى كاذبين"
> 
> ...



للاسف متعصبينهم اكتر من الكويسين 

شكرا لردك الجميل والموقف اللى حكيته كمان


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2013)

للرفع .....


----------

